# Just finished taking SP250+Size ON. When can I take them again?



## DriveFastLiftBig (Mar 6, 2010)

Like the title says, I just got done stacking SuperPump250 and SizeOn. [correct my lingo if im wrong, still learning] 

I JUST started taking NO Xplode NT with an extra creatine supplement.


1. When exactly can I start the SP250 + SizeOn stack again?
2. Can I take Size On with NO Xplode NT? or will I just become immune to the Size on?

Ive heard you should cycle different products...?
For example: Product A. product B. product C. and then start back at A??


Hope all of this makes sense.
Thanks


----------



## BeatBlue (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow,

You can become immune to the stimulants in the super pump I m not familair with the size on chemical make up but I thought it was just a creatine intra workout supp. If your worried about that than wait a week or 2 and go back on. As for trying other supps I dont think you really need that many supps to get good results a multi vitamin, a protein shake and a creatine are usually good maybe with some fish oil...if you really liked your results from the gaspari stack you should be fine to continue them immidietly if you wish if you notice the stimulants not kickin in take a break from them and you will be fine.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 7, 2010)

DriveFastLiftBig said:


> Like the title says, I just got done stacking SuperPump250 and SizeOn. [correct my lingo if im wrong, still learning]
> 
> I JUST started taking NO Xplode NT with an extra creatine supplement.
> 
> ...



Novedex XT states: "Do not exceed 10 weeks of continuous use."

However it doesn't offer how long a person should discontinue that sup.

SizeOn and SuperPump offer not recommendation.

*Gaspari Nutrition - The Name You Trust. The Brand That Works.*

Okay, the site states: "Take Novedex for 4 to 8 weeks with a 4 to 8 week break in between cycles."

*Novedex XT - Anti-Aromatase Testosterone Booster*

But I don't see _any _advice against continuous use of either SizeOn or SuperPump.

heavyiron,_ you out there?_

Was Googling and saw _this_:

"People can build up a tolerance to products with stimulants (superpump 250 is such). Taking time off allows your body to restore its normal stim thresholds."

Is that Brologic or good advice?


----------



## DriveFastLiftBig (Mar 7, 2010)

bump for some more help and advice!


----------



## BeatBlue (Mar 7, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Novedex XT states: "Do not exceed 10 weeks of continuous use."
> 
> However it doesn't offer how long a person should discontinue that sup.
> 
> ...



I was talking about the super pump 250 and the size on not novedex, he is not taking novedex xt and there is no need to cycle off either size on or super pump

If you are not feeling the effects of the SP250 any longer you can up the dosage to up to 3 scoops


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 7, 2010)

Get the cheapest creatine mono you can find and eat plenty of good solid food. Red meat is great for building. Once you have nutrition and training dialed in get some testosterone and quit wasting your hard earned cash.


----------

